# [V] Mobo Biostar TF560 A2+ OVP aus Garantieabwicklung



## SuicideVampire (20. Oktober 2009)

Aus einer Garantieabwicklung habe ich noch ein AM2-Mainboard vom Typ Biostar TF560 A2+ rumliegen, für das ich keine Verwendung mehr habe. Hier sind die technischen Daten (Link):

 CPU SUPPORT





         [*]AMD Phenom™ X4 Processor
         [*]AMD Athlon™ X2 Dual-Core Processor
         [*]AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor
         [*]AMD Athlon™ 64 FX Processor
         [*]AMD Athlon™ 64 Processor
         [*]AMD Sempron™ Processor





    HT





         [*]Support HT 2G





    MEMORY





         [*]Support Dual Channel DDR2 533/667/800/1066 MHz
         [*]4 x DDR2 DIMM Memory Slot
         [*]Max. Supports up to 16GB Memory
          [*]※It is recommended  to use those Validated DDR2-1066 modules suggested by AMD





    EXPANSION SLOT





         [*]3 x PCI Slots
         [*]2 x PCI-E x1 Slot
         [*]1 x PCI-E x16 Slot 





    STORAGE





         [*]4 x SATA2 3Gb/s Connector 
         [*]1 x IDE Connector 
         [*]Support SATA RAID: 0,1,0+1,5





    USB





         [*]6 x USB 2.0 Port
         [*]2 x USB 2.0 Header





    GbE





         [*]Realtek RTL8110SC - 10/100/1000 Controller





    CODEC





         [*]Realtek ALC888 8+2 Channel HD Audio





    REAR I/O





         [*]1 x PS/2 Mouse
         [*]1 x PS/2 Keyboard
         [*]6 x USB 2.0 Port
         [*]1 x COM Port
         [*]1 x RJ-45 Port
         [*]6 x Audio Connector





    INTERNAL I/O





         [*]1 x Printer Header
         [*]2 x USB 2.0 Header
         [*]4 x SATA2 3Gb/s Connector
         [*]1 x IDE Connector 
         [*]1 x Floppy Connector
         [*]1 x Front Audio Header
         [*]1 x Front Panel Header
         [*]1 x CD-IN Header
         [*]1 x S/PDIF-OUT Header
         [*]1 x CPU FAN Header
         [*]2 x System FAN Header





    DIMENSION





         [*]ATX Form Factor Dimension: 24.4cm X 30.5cm ( W x L )





    OS SUPPORT





         [*]Support Windows 2000 / XP / XP 64 / Vista / Vista 64




 Das Mainboard kommt in Originalverpackung, allerings ohne Zubehör daher. Treiber kann ich bei Bedarf auf CD mitliefern. Porto wären 3,90€. Preisvorschläge kommen erstmal von Euch


----------



## SuicideVampire (24. Oktober 2009)

*schieb*


----------

